# Rotel Chicken and Rice



## Ol-blue (Dec 8, 2007)

My family went back for seconds on this meal.
Enjoy! Debbie
ROTEL CHICKEN AND RICE 







3 cup(s) CHICKEN BREAST; Cut Up Into Bite Size Pieces.
1 tablespoon(s) OIL
1/2 cup(s) GREEN BELL PEPPER; Chopped.
1 teaspoon(s) GARLIC; Minced.
1/2 teaspoon(s) CUMIN
1/2 cup(s) ONION; Chopped.
1 cup(s) RICE; White, Long Grain, Uncooked.
2 can(s) (10 ounce each) ROTEL DICED TOMATOES AND GREEN CHILIES; Undrained.
1/2 cup(s) WATER
1 cup(s) CHEDDAR CHEESE; Grated.
_____

In a large skillet, heat oil over medium-high heat.
Add chicken, bell pepper, garlic and onion.
Brown chicken until chicken is cooked through.
Add water, rice and tomatoes to skillet.
Bring to boil; cover skillet with lid.
Reduce heat to low and simmer 20 minutes or until rice is tender.
Stir rice and sprinkle with cheese.
Cover pan and continue cooking until the cheese has melted.
Serves 4 to 5.
_____


----------



## Mac-n-Cheese! (Dec 8, 2007)

Looks good, I would throw that in a flour tortilla with some beans and sour cream, and go to town.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ol-blue (Dec 8, 2007)

Mac-n-Cheese! said:


> Looks good, I would throw that in a flour tortilla with some beans and sour cream, and go to town.
> 
> Thanks for posting.


 
What a great idea! Thanks.


----------



## bestmomeva (Dec 12, 2007)

very awesome!


----------



## lifesaver (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh that looks so yummy!


----------

